# Hi I'm new/fertility monitors



## applepie (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi I am new to FF and just trying to naviagte this website. I'm 36 and my partner and I have been trying since November - I finding this a huge challenge as everyone I know are having babies and I want this sooo much. We are now using a fertility monitor - has anyone else been using them and what do they think?? t xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey I have just started using one (furtively as DH does not approve - wants me to be relaxed!!! Like hell!!)

I am only on CD7 so will let you know as it develops! 

I am using the Clearblue one 

GOod luck

A x


----------



## fizzgig (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi applepie, welcome to fertility friends!!  

I bought the clearblue one several months ago in a burst of enthusiasm, mainly because I thought it would help us to avoid fertility treatment altogether (ah how naive I was then...). I do think it's accurate in predicting the hormone surges, and the days it said were my most fertile definitely correlated with my cervical mucus (sorry TMI  ).

That said, it didn't work for us, but it's becoming apparent we're going to need tx to get pregnant. Give it a try for a while, learn about your cycle, but depending on your age and what stage of TTC you're at, I wouldn't rely on it at the expense of getting yourself checked out. If you've only just started TTC and are young then give it a whirl!

Fingers crossed for you  

fizz xxx


----------



## Kushtaka (Jul 23, 2008)

The clearblue monitor is the best on the market for learning about your body and your cycle, especially if you are a bit irregular in your cycle length.  It helps to pinpoint the evening's you'll stay in... 

I'm like a little clock, so after the first two boxes of test strips, I knew when and where it would occur (usually weekends!).  I have friends it's worked for, unfortunately, not me (yet!).

Good luck and have fun learning!

Lisa


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Applepie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry I don't have any personal experience of fertiltiy monitors myself, althought when we first started ttc I used my Persona (designed for contraception in those days) so it served as a fertility monitor. I know they can take several months to "learn" your cycle though.

Most couples who decide to ttc will get pregnant at the end of 12 months - something like 85% of couples this will happen for in this time. A large proportion of the remainder will do so after the second year and the rest may find themselves asking for medical help. That said, the older you get the more your fertility declines and over 35 is often considered the point where we ladies are losing it - although a quick look around proves that's not quite as cut and dried as it might look and some people are certainly very fertile long after that! The practical upshot for you is that it may take you on the longer side of a year or slightly more to fall pregnant, even if there is nothing medically wrong. 
If you are thinking of going to your GP for investigations as to why you haven't conceived yet then you may find he or she will send you away and ask you to come back after 2 years if you still haven't hit the jackpot by then. However, because you are over 35, you should think about pushing for investigations after 1 year of trying if needs be. I sincerely hope you don't need to go to your GP for help and wish you loads of luck with your fertility monitors.

Normally at this point I would leave a whole load of links to various parts of FF to offer you advice and support with your specific cause of Infertility but, as you have no tests or diagnosis (or any real reason to suspect you have a fertility problem yet) I won't give you too much info as I don't want to scare or depress you into thinking all sorts of horrible things might be wrong!  However, I'll leave a couple of general links for you to have a look at on here anyway:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck and a lovely  for you soon.

C~x


----------



## applepie (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi

I did write on here a few week's ago and I'm back again!!! I am new to FF and trying to find my way around. It will be great to chat with others who are trying to conceive and be able to share tips & advice!! I am 36 and have been trying since November, I am beginning to find it hard as no baby yet but I hope & pray there will be soon. Applepie xxxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Applepie

Have you had any tests done or are on the start of this journey?

Welcome to FF!

Good luck x


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Applepie

welcome to FF    You will find lots of support on here. As Emmib says - are you having any tests done or keeping going naturally for a while first? We all know how easy it is to get stressed about something you want so much  

Wishing you lots of luck     

love coughsweet x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Applepie  

I've merged your two intro posts, you'll find it easier if all the info is in one place  !

Louj


----------



## applepie (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi 

It's so great to have support of other women and read the replies, I thought as my log in said no messages I didn't think I had any replies and there's loads!!

I have had a couple of tests - ok let me remember, I had the estrogen one and also one that checked my blood as I can be prone to anemia - the doctor said my hormones were level and no PCO, although she said I do need to increase my iron intake (Im a veggie) I have also had the progesterone test twice and both time my progesterone levels have been low, which my doctor said means I haven't ovulated in those months. Of course I started to panic but was reaasured when I read Zita West's pregnancy book that you always ovulate and you shouldn't always panic when it comes to those tests.

The fertility monitor did show the peak fertility sign so that gave me a bit of hope - but does that mean I ovulated?

Have patience with me still finding my way around and excuse my spelling when it comes to medical terms )

Love & Blessings

Applepie xxxxx


----------



## applepie (Apr 30, 2008)

Louj said:


> Hi Applepie
> 
> I've merged your two intro posts, you'll find it easier if all the info is in one place !
> 
> Louj


  Thanks xx


----------



## applepie (Apr 30, 2008)

Ally1973 said:


> Hey I have just started using one (furtively as DH does not approve - wants me to be relaxed!!! Like hell!!)
> 
> I am only on CD7 so will let you know as it develops!
> 
> ...


 Yay good luck too, my partner was also a bit resistant and we ended up have a row in Boots over the phone when I said how much it was!!  I just ended up buying it - I guess I'm bit desperate and want to try what I can!! I feel positive as it did read the 'peak fertility symbol'  I pray these little machines will work miricles for us
Applepie xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Applepie

I used it this month and i had 4-5 days of high and then a couple of peak and then another high - I assumed that meant I ovulated - very exciting (mind you I can feel my AF is on the horizon as I am in a bad mood and craving choc!)

Good luck to us both!! Is yours the Clearblue one??

A x


----------



## applepie (Apr 30, 2008)

Ally1973 said:


> Hi Applepie
> 
> I used it this month and i had 4-5 days of high and then a couple of peak and then another high - I assumed that meant I ovulated - very exciting (mind you I can feel my AF is on the horizon as I am in a bad mood and craving choc!)
> 
> ...


Yes it is the ClearBlue - yeah I had similar the 2 days of peak and a few more days of high - I rang clear blue to ask if this 'peak Fertility' means you have ovulated and she said the monitor cannot pick that up but only lets you know you are going to ovulate. Whats AF - I feel I may come on as just get that sensation, although it's a longbloody wait as my cycles are 36 days.

Lets have hope eh  x


----------



## applepie (Apr 30, 2008)

fizzgig said:


> Hi applepie, welcome to fertility friends!!
> 
> I bought the clearblue one several months ago in a burst of enthusiasm, mainly because I thought it would help us to avoid fertility treatment altogether (ah how naive I was then...). I do think it's accurate in predicting the hormone surges, and the days it said were my most fertile definitely correlated with my cervical mucus (sorry TMI ).
> 
> ...


 Thanks Fizz - I had the basic tests but will keep going for the monitor for a while then really think what plan B will be if we have no luck with it.

All the best Apple pie xxx


----------



## applepie (Apr 30, 2008)

Emmib said:


> Hi Applepie
> 
> Have you had any tests done or are on the start of this journey?
> 
> ...


 Hi Emmib

I've had the estrogen one which was ok and 2 progesterone ones which have come back low


----------



## Nequila (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Applepie,

I've been using the clearblue monitor for a year, and although no success (we have unexplained infertility not assisted by my weight and hubbys slow swimmers !!!) I found it very reassuring to see I do have peak days so I probably do ovulate at some point in the month.  My cycles are irregular and my results were hit and miss at the doctors with them telling me I didn't always ovulate, but now I know I have a three month cycle, so where I ovulate in month 1 is the same as month 4, month 2 the same as month 5 etc etc.  Confusing but now I know.

We were trying for a year before our GP referred us for tests.  We tried Clomid for a year unsuccesfully   and are now using the monitor while waiting for IVF, for which I will be old enough (on the NHS) in December  

As others have said, don't worry if it doesn't happen straight away, as most people will take about a year to fall, only a very few people fall pregnant in the first couple of months, and the more you stress yourself out the less likely it is to happen.  (Personally I've had enough of my GP telling me to relax and not stress about it, as easier said than done!) I had it all planned in my head when we started tyring, get pregnant December/January, off work for 3 months ish with baby then back to work in the following January - hee hee heee - little did I know it wasn't that easy!  Seems funny that after spending half my life trying NOT to get pregnant that when you want to it won't happen!  We will have been trying for 4 years in December but I keep telling myself then when it's meant to happen it'll happen.

Good luck & maybe chat soon.  

Nicky

P.S.
AF =  Aunt Flo = time of the month

Have you been in the chat room yet?  There are nearly always people chatting in there that you can chat to aswell.  Really good for advice or if you just have to get something off your chest, or just want a different view on something.


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ApplePie,
You mention a 36 day cycle? In that case, you may not ovulate until D20 - 24 anyway, in which case your progesterone tests were bound to be low, as they are supposed to be done 7 days after ovulation (Dr defaults to CD14 as your ovulation day, but everyone is different) it could all be a question of timing for you   .

Your luteal phase (post ovulation phase) can be 12-16 days long.  I would definately recommend you read 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' by Toni Weschler, as it really explains your cycle and will help you understand the signs your body gives you.  I wish I had read it when I was starting out, I think it would have saved me a lot of time and made me push a bit harder at the Dr's. 

Best of luck and I hope you fall pg naturally.
PoDdy


----------

